# hesapladıkları sonuç vermeyecek



## Şafak

İyi akşamlar herkese,

Ben az önce biraz karışık bir cümle yazdım. Gramere göre doğru yazıp yazmadığımı bilmek istiyorum. Maalesef cümlenin etrafında hiçbir bağlam yok. Özellikle *siyah* kısımlar ilgimi çekiyor.

_Kesinlikle bu vadide bir pusu kurardılar veya damdan düşer gibi kaleye bir saldırı düzenlerdiler. Fakat *düşman kendini akıllıca davranabiliyor*. O zaman planları belli olacak ve *hesapladıkları sonuç vermeyecek.* _

"Hesaplamak" fiilinin cümlede kulağa hoş gelmediğini zannediyorum ama emin değilim.

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.

Şafak.


----------



## shafaq

Şafak said:


> _Kesinlikle bu vadide bir pusu kurardılar veya damdan düşer gibi kaleye bir saldırı düzenlerdiler. Fakat *düşman kendini akıllıca davranabiliyor*. O zaman planları belli olacak ve *hesapladıkları sonuç vermeyecek.* _


Bu cümleler ile ne anlatmak istediğinizi anlayamadım. Bununla birlikte 
1-_*damdan düşer gibi  bir saldırı düzenlemek* bu bağlamda uygun bir tanımlama değil.
2-Fakat *düşman kendini akıllıca davranabiliyor*. 
Cümle eksik ve/veya yanlış_


----------



## Şafak

Ne anlamadığınızı anlıyorum. Bu yüzden burada sorumu sordum.  

1. Onlar (mesela Türkler) *birdenbire *kaleye *saldırabilirler. *Daha iyi mi?
2. Yani düşmanlarını yenmek için Türklerin iki opsyonu var: onlara karşı bir pusu kurmak ya da kaleye birden saldırmak. Ama düşmanları akllı olursa Türklerin planları bekledikleri sonuç vermeyecek.

Anladınız mı?


----------



## shafaq

Anladığım kadarıyla şöyle demek istiyorsunuz:
"Önlerinde iki  seçenek vardı. Ya pusu kurup bekleyecekler ya da kaleye ani/beklenmedik bir saldırı düzenleyeceklerdi.
Eğer karşıdakiler durumu farkederlerse (?) planları sonuçsuz kalabilirdi."
(?) hangi durumda ?


----------



## Şafak

Bence beni doğru anladınız ama soru işaretiniz kafımı karıştırıyor. Türklerin iki planı var: ya pusu kurup bekleyecekler ya da kaleye beklenmedik bir saldırı düzenleyeceklerdi. Tabii düşmanların planlarını öğrenmeleri Türkler istemiyorlar bu yüzden planlarını sır gibi tutuyorlar. Eğer düşmanlar planlarını öğrenirseler, Türkler savaşı kaybedecekler. Ama düşmanlar onların planlarını öğrenebilirler sadece eğer akıllıysalar!


----------



## Şafak

İngilizceye böyle çevirirdim: 'They would, of course, set up an ambush in this valley or unleash a surprise attack on the fortress. However, the enemy can be smart, so their plan would be revealed and wouldn't not yield the expected / desired result.'

From one Şafak to the other with love.


----------



## shafaq

shafaq said:


> (?) hangi durumda ?


Soru işareti... Çünki ortada yapılmış bir plan yok... Dolayısı ile düşmanın, ne kadar uyanık/akıllı olursa olsun, "var olmayan" bir planı farketmesi olacak şey değil...
Aksi halde; "var olmayan bir plan"dan haberi olan bir düşmanın da akıllı olduğu söylenemez.
Yani; uzun lafın kısası o cümleler arasında bence mantık hatası var...  

İltifattınıza teşekkür ederim. O sizin kalbinizin güzelliğinden...


----------

